# Bees on finely ground rabbit brush



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

You just wanted to show off that new chipper. 

I like it!


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

We have a band mill and today we were sawing up 2x8s and sure enough, it was warm enough for 'em to start foraging. Silver maples aren't busting out yet so they were spending some time in the saw dust collecting.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Derek said:


> You just wanted to show off that new chipper.
> 
> I like it!



There's a couple of inches of snow on it tonight. It was 62F when I took that picture two days ago.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Barry Digman said:


> There's a couple of inches of snow on it tonight. It was 62F when I took that picture two days ago.


Were just throwing a little of that Texas weather change to one of our neighbors.


----------

